# Help recovering my website



## Erik (Aug 8, 2010)

Somehow my website and account www.erikku.110mb.com doesn't seem accessible anymore. I sadly haven't backed-up everything and am now trying to get all single .html's back with the wonderful 'in cache' history from google. Sadly though, google doesn't save each and every of these single .html's, I suspect it's only the older ones or the most visited ones. 
I managed to get most back but still some are missing, also I'm not sure how to glue everything back together as google didn't help in getting back the images and the php saved layout and stuff.
Does anyone of you wonderful talented people have an idea on how to get back some more stuff?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Have you talked with 110MB? It says your account is suspended, maybe you can get it reinstated? 
I checked the Wayback Machine and they don't have anything.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 8, 2010)

talk with 110MB 

If they can't help you... remake it!! =D


----------



## riffz (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a word document that I created with some of the algs and images you used for Megaminx LL if you want that, but otherwise I can't help.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 8, 2010)

riffz said:


> I have a word document that I created with some of the algs and images you used for Megaminx LL if you want that, but otherwise I can't help.



I want those xD


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Odder said:


> If they can't help you... remake it!! =D


Easy for you to say, you're not the one putting the effort into the site...


----------



## Carrot (Aug 8, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > If they can't help you... remake it!! =D
> ...



Of course it's easy for me to say, because I always have back ups  (beside when I am doing homework etc. )


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Odder said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Odder said:
> ...


But you weren't telling him to restore from a backup, you were telling him to redo everything.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 8, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



he said that he didn't have a backup...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes. That's my point...


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

hawkmp4, you're making something out of what should be nothing, stfu and quit arguing.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> hawkmp4, you're making something out of what should be nothing, stfu and quit arguing.



The irony is astounding.


----------



## riffz (Aug 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> hawkmp4, you're making something out of what should be nothing, stfu and quit arguing.



Agreed, he clearly didn't realize the friendly and humorous tone that every on e of Odder's posts has.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't mean to be as rude as I was. I just know how irritating it can be for someone to say "just redo it!" when they aren't the ones putting in the time and effort.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 9, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> I didn't mean to be as rude as I was. I just know how irritating it can be for someone to say "just redo it!" when they aren't the ones putting in the time and effort.



But it was so clear he was joking...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't think he was joking. 
Sorry. I was wrong.


----------



## Zarxrax (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, that's so weird. As of right now, it's saying that you posted this thread about 8 hours ago, but I was just browsing your site earlier today, maybe about 3-4 hours ago, and everything was working fine! 

I was browsing the guimond page for 2x2, so I may still have that one in my cache if you need it.


Edit: Oops, nevermind. I was browsing the "old" site.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 9, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> I didn't think he was joking.
> Sorry. I was wrong.



Well, not really joking, but being annoyingly obvious in a funny way. Something like that, whatever. 

Erik, do you have most of the actual content, such as tutorials etc?

I mean, how important are the pages you DO have?


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 9, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> I didn't think he was joking.
> Sorry. I was wrong.



Whoa he said the three magic words.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 9, 2010)

I checked my cache. Though I might have your turbo stuff but I don't.


----------

